# SS between 4-5 - Monday 14th pm



## poobah_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

So I remembered my aerator this time...



Time was 5:30 pm, location was SS Beach between access 4 and 5. Water was sandy green. Waves were pretty sporty, but nothing too bad. 

Tide was outgoing.

Not a lot of bait in the water, some large mullet jumping, birds were working but further out. 

I was throwing live croaker under a popping cork sometimes switching it up with live shrimp.

From 5:30 to 7:45...nothing. nada..

Then at 7:45 it was like a light switch...every cast until it got too dark to see the hooks. Ended up with 5 in the cooler, released 3 dinks, and missed about 4.

Overall, great day.

Photo attached, for reference, that is a 20" cutting board.

PooBah


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice job and good report! How far out in the surf were you?


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Their definitely in there! Nice redemption!


----------



## poobah_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

gaftop said:


> Nice job and good report! How far out in the surf were you?


The tide was going out so the bar/gut was hard to follow...but I was standing on the down slope of the 2nd bar, throwing into the face of the 3rd bar and letting the bait drift back towards me through the 3rd gut.

..............................................................................bait
beach__1gt__1st bar__2ndgt__2nd bar_ME___________<-
====...........======...........=======.......................=======
........======...........======.............============
____________________________________3rd gut_______3rd bar

hope that helps

Poobah


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice catch. .... interesting diagram!


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Explainging bars and guts can be confusing. Poo Bar 1, you left no doubt, good job!!!


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

I am looking for a map that shows the access points....doesn't seem to be listed on google earth and I am not real familiar with surfside yet. any help?


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

you don't need a map. ones you cross over the Big bridge. hang a left on Blue water hwy and you will start seeing the access road signs as you head East towards San Luis pass. 4 and 5 are around half way or maybe closer. cant remember. good luck.


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks. I 'm saltwater ignorant but seeing all the pics on here really has me wanting to learn. maybe I can try it this sunday.


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

as far as rigging.......line to popping cork, then leader line from popping cork to hook? any weight on leader? single hook or treble?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I like weighted popping corks. No treble hooks for me, too much opportunity for pain in the surf.

I would like to see the OP draw a map to Surfside access points using his ASCII method! Awesome!!


----------



## poobah_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

gigem87 said:


> I like weighted popping corks. No treble hooks for me, too much opportunity for pain in the surf.
> 
> I would like to see the OP draw a map to Surfside access points using his ASCII method! Awesome!!


)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) 
))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
BBBBBBBBBB5BBBBBBBBB4BBBBBBBB3BBBBBBBBB2BBBBBBBBBBB1BBBBBBBBBBBBB
BBBBBBBBBB!!BBBBBBBBB!!BBBBBBBB!!BBBBBBBBB!!BBBBBBBBBBB!!BBBBBBBBBB!!
BBBBBBBBBB!!BBBBBBBBB!!BBBBBBBB!!BBHHHBBBB!!BBBHHHHBBB!!BHHHHHHBB!!
BBBBB^BBBB!!BB^BB^BBB!!BBBBBBB!!BBHHHBBBB!!BBBHHHHBBB!!BHHHHHHHB!!
BBBBB^BBBB!!BB^BB^BB!!BBBBBBBB!!BBHHHBBBB!!BBBHHHHBBB!!BBHHHHHHB!!
BBBBB^BBBB!!BB^BB^BB!!BBBBBBBB!!BBHHHBBBB!!BBBHHHHBBB!!BBHHHHHHB!!
BBBBB^BBBB!!BB^BB^BB!!BBBBBBBB!!BBBBBBBBB!!BBBHHHHBBB!!BBBBBBBBBB!!
=========5=======4========3========2==========1=========!!
========b=l=u=e==w=a=t=e=r==h=w=y========================!!
...................................................................................................!!
...................................................................................................bb
...................................................................................................bb
...................................................................................................bb
...................................................................................................!!
...................................................................................................!!
...................................................................................................!!
...........................................................................................hwy 322

legend

) = ocean
B = beach/scrub
H = houses
!! = paved road
^ = dirt road/sand road
bb = bridge
== blue water hwy
... = marsh and land
1 = access #1
2 = access #2
3 = you get the picture

PooBah


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch and nice explaination.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report!


----------

